# Lost broken AT bailey



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I broke my AT2 flexi (and face) on bailey during the fest and would like to get back at least one half. My name and number are on the blades. 
Ryan 
303.880.three five 85


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

We saw it below the notch on river right on Sunday, couldn't fit it into our boats. Hope you get it back!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

smauk2 said:


> We saw it below the notch on river right on Sunday, couldn't fit it into our boats. Hope you get it back!


Sorry meant river left.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Don't listen to Spencer. You saw it where?

I tried to pack out half of it but it didn't fit in my boat and I didn't want break it to get it to fit. It was on river left below s-turn.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool thanks, don't know when I'm gonna be able to get back down there to get it. To add insult to injury I cracked my boat sometime after tampax boofing the shit out of some rocks. Ill be happy to get an 12 pack of anyone's favorite beer if they can figure out how to get out of there.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Definitely river left in the steeps... But I thought it was a drop or two below the notch.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

I also saw half of your paddle, right below S-turn, but don't have a clue where it is now. But I've got another broken AT sitting by my trash can - both halves are there. It broke at the join in the shaft. It was very well used but you're welcome to it if you - or anyone else - wants it.


----------



## STEEPNDEEP (Apr 12, 2012)

*Got your Paddle*

I found half of your paddle today and I have it here in Denver. Not sure of your location but I will be in Winter Park on Tuesday if that helps.

Jeremy
864-710-0461


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

My buddy brought out half of an AT today. There is also a broken Werner I think, in the big eddy below Tampax.


----------

